# windscreen scratch removal



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm looking at buying mk4 golf for the missus, and I've found a nice straight TDi in silver a few marks on the paint (it is nearly 10 yrs old) but these will machine polish out no problem, what is of concern are the scratches on the windscreen, (caused during ice removal), what are the chances of polishing/ buffing/ cutting these out ? when making an offer on the car I'm going to assume it needs a screen and reduce the offer accordingly.
But if I do buy the car I'd like to know if I'm wasting my time trying to save the screen and should just call Autoglass or is it a realistic task to be able to salvage the screen.
If so what product should I be looking at? I think it will require something way more abrasive than normal cleaning type polishes, any suggestions on products, application most welcome, I don't mind getting 'medieval' on it, as if I can't restore it to something like it will be replaced.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Id say it all depends on what you are willing to spend. New screen will be 50/75 on insurance , or you may pay £20+ on stuff to fix and be unsuccessful. Having said that there was a post recenlt about a scratch repair solution that had great results , but you could slightly notice the initial damage. I doubt you could make it like new so for me it would be a new screen.


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

gm8 said:


> Id say it all depends on what you are willing to spend. New screen will be 50/75 on insurance , or you may pay £20+ on stuff to fix and be unsuccessful. Having said that there was a post recenlt about a scratch repair solution that had great results , but you could slightly notice the initial damage. I doubt you could make it like new so for me it would be a new screen.


i hear what your saying and your right it is likely to cost 15-20 quid for a rayon pad and polish / cutting agent and i'd guess it to be near impossible to totally remove the scratches but your post also mentions someone having success with this type of problem so all hope may not be lost, can you remember to product or point me in the direction of the thread?


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

This maybe worth a look

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237434


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Scratch removal is possible but it's hard work and not always possible to get perfect results. Check some detailing suppliers and you should be able to find polishing pads designed for glass (I have seen them but can't remember where).

Also, phone around for a windscreen, Autoglass wanted £400 + VAT + fitting for a windscreen for my Stilo, another fairly major company would have charged £160 all in if it weren't for my insurance cover :thumb:


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks everyone, cerium oxide looks like the only thing that may work so if I buy the car I'll give it a try and post up results.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Take a look at carpros ceriglass,thats can help you.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

if u have windsreen cover then....
centre punch and a hammer 

save u alot of time
most insurance companies charge around £70
knock the price down by £100 for the screen and u got £30 for a few beers :thumb:


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

update, we've bought the car, 52 plate Golf S TDi in silver, one owner full VW history 106K paid 1400 for it (she wanted 1500 but got 100 off for the screen) drives real nice and is the perfect replacement for our current daily driver a 98 Passat TDi that's covered nearly a 1/4 million trouble free miles now at 235K (VWs are well screwed together!!!)
Anyway, looking at the screen today when I washed it and started the minor paint corrections it requires I realise the damage to the glass isn't as bad as I first thought, it's more of a long 'scuff' than a deep scratch (I'll try to get a pic tomorrow) so rather than go the ins/Autoglass route i think it's worth a go to try a polish it out, so i'll be ordering some ceriglass / felt pads and having a go at improving it, should have the polish by Weds so i'll update progress / results than.


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

progress update, Ceriglass kit arrived next day from Elite, small bottle of Ceriglass MF cloth, and 2 ryon blocks, although also I ordered a rayon pad for the rotary, cost in total was IIRC just over 17 quid delivered which i did't think was to bad, anyway how did it perform? pretty good actually the small rayon blocks would only be useful on really small marks/scratches but Ceriglass on the rotary removed the problem scrapes almost completely, I think another go at it would see it totally gone, but it is a hard , slow job, the glass heats up quickly and retains its heat so care is needed to avoid overheating and damage to the plastic laminate in the srceen, but all in all a success because prior to the Ceriglass nothing I'd used had had the slightest effect, so good result for Ceriglass.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ceriglass*

Budd, I saw you used the Ceriglass with a Rayon pad on the rotary. I'm thinking of buying the same in order to polish my own window as the stratches are really annoying at night.
Question I have is where did you get the Rayon pad from? Did you use a small 75mm one? And which rpm-level did you use to prevent overheating the window.


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

I got the Ceriglass kit and rayon pad from Elite Car Care, I used the 130mm disc on a 3M backing plate.
re the rotary speed, as I'd never used the product before it was a bit of guess work so I basically tried various speeds and kept checking the heat in the glass as I went, as the scratch was right across the screen once the heat built up in one area I'd move to another and then come back and so on, it's a tough time consuming process though because glass is so hard but also because it becomes difficult to see the actual scratch/imperfection once it starts to be removed, i thought I'd completely removed mine but at night and at certain angles with on coming headlights i'll catch sight of a little area that it's still visible but it's a major improvement on when I started as the damage was quite obvious in all light conditions, I think another go at it will see it completely sorted.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

gm8 said:


> depends on what you are willing to spend. New screen will be 50/75 on insurance , or you may pay £20+ on stuff to fix and be unsuccessful. Having said that there was a post recenlt about a scratch repair solution that had great results , but you could slightly notice the initial damage. I doubt you could make it like new so for me it would be a new screen.


Slightly off-topic, but does anybody have any actual experience of *electing* to have a windscreen replaced and having the insurance pay for it?

My policy (with Privilege) specifically says they will "replace or repair *broken* glass in the windscreen [...] and repair any scratching to the bodywork caused by the broken glass".

So has anybody really had a windscreen replaced just because it was a bit scratched up?

My screen's scratched to buggery - but perfectly safe - and I've been seriously considering stumping up the £720 replacement cost out of my own pocket, though probably not until after the winter.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi mate I used the kit from performance motor care on my rear screen, takes a lot of working in but had some amazing results, I did try and use it on my windscreen too but unfortunately the scratches were just too bad, I had my windscreen replaced by my insurance even though the glass was not cracked, but on the basis that at night when lights were directly on the screen the visibility was impaired.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Bel said:


> So has anybody really had a windscreen replaced just because it was a bit scratched up?


Yep, visibility was impaired at night when lights were directly on windscreen.

My insurance was through Sky Insurance and it was Auto glass who came out and replaced it, no problems at all


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bel said:


> Slightly off-topic, but does anybody have any actual experience of *electing* to have a windscreen replaced and having the insurance pay for it?
> 
> My policy (with Privilege) specifically says they will "replace or repair *broken* glass in the windscreen [...] and repair any scratching to the bodywork caused by the broken glass".
> 
> ...


mine had an actual crack , but also some heavy scratching. I didnt even need to contact my insurance co , just called autoglass and they sorted it all out


----------

